# Cooter at 18 (ish) days old!



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

As per request - here is the "little harpy...er...angel"  He sure is a sweetheart
View attachment 16151

Why is she weighing me when "I'M STARVING HERE!!"?
View attachment 16148

"Hey you with the camera- I'll smile after I get fed!!"
View attachment 16149

"Much better! Hmmm what are these? They taste good, but they are alot more work than yelling for Mom and the bottle!"


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a gorgeous baby 

John


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

View attachment 16152
Look at what a big bird I am becoming! Thank you to all of you for all of your help!  We are going to outside for some sun and fresh air - and more food - see you later!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

He's so dark - can't wait to see his Big Bird feathers, although he's very, very cute right now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cooter is an absolute CUTIE!!

From your pictures and comments, we are really going to enjoy your updates!! 

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches from

Shi and her "gang": 

*MR. Squeaks*: Iron Beak Ruler of Hearth and Home. Considers me his mate! 

*Dom*: large red feral w/neuro problems and droopy wing. Likes Gimie but hates Woe!
*Gimie*: Checker Feral with badly healed broken leg that prevents fertilization; mate to WoeBeGone and protects her from Dom
*WoeBeGone*: West of England Tumbler, mate to Gimie. Very laid back _unless_ protecting her eggs!
*Rae Charles*: blind Checker Feral and a love!


----------

